

Invite Users to Your Office For Pictures with The Staff - staunch

Some startups do user meet-ups and that's great. But there's another easy way to build user loyalty and motivate your team. Invite users down to your office to come have their picture taken with the staff. Post the picture on your site. It only takes 5 minutes and it's worth a lot.
======
sherman
Not a bad idea, but how many users could you actually get to come to your
office? This would definitely motivate your team. Seeing live people who
actually use your product and express what they like about it is great. But in
terms of user loyalty, I think there would be maybe 10-20 people who might
actually make it down.

